# Fehler im Kundenfrontend



## gandalf4711 (15. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem im Kundenfrontend!
Wenn der Kunde (bzw. ich) im Kundenfrontend den Reiter Webseiten aufrufe, dort dann eine Webseite auswähle, bekomme ich erst einmal alles richtig angezeigt! Ich kann in dieser Anzeige eigentlich nichts ändern. Klicke ich jetzt auf den Reiter 'Backup' um mir die Backups anzuschauen, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: 



> ERROR
> Max. mögliche Speicherplatzbeschränkung: 0 MB
> Max. mögliche Transfervolumenbeschränkung: 0 MB
> Speicherplatzbeschränkung ist leer.
> Transfervolumenbeschränkung ist leer.


Der Fehler kommt auch bei allen anderen Reitern (Umleitungen, Statistiken)!

Ich hab es versucht mit einer Eintragung im Kundentemplate vom Speicherplatz und Transfervolumen von '-1' und auch einer zahl. Trotzdem kommt der Fehler jedes mal!

Die Frage ist, ist das ein Fehler meiner Seite oder ist das ein Bug???

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen ????

Gruß Gandalf


----------



## Till (18. März 2013)

Da ich den Fehler auf meinen Testservern ncht reproduzieren kann ist es wahrscheinlich kein Bug.

Die Fehlermeldung besagt adss entweder beim Kunden oder beim Reseller Das Limit für Speicher und Transfer erreicht wurde und dies in den Limits erhöht werden muss.


----------



## darkness_08 (18. März 2013)

Das verhalten hatte ich auch mal. Aber ich denke seit der  Umstellung auf die aktuelle Version ist es weg. Hatte das aber nicht genau verfolgt.


----------



## gandalf4711 (19. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab das nochmals getestet und ich glaube ich hab den Fehler gefunden.

Das System ist brandneu mit der Version 3.0.5.0 aufgezogen worden. Danach wurde zum Testen ein paar Kunden, Domains, Websites angelegt.

Nach erscheinen der 3.0.5.1 Version wurde upgedated!

Der Fehler trat nur bei den, in der 3.0.5.0 Version, angelegten Kunden auf!

Kunde löschen (mit den Domains, Website usw.)
Kunde neu anlegen....
Siehe da es funktioniert ... wo jetzt genau der Fehler lag weiß ich auch nicht, aber es geht jetzt.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe

Grüße


----------



## Feanwulf (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich hole dieses Thema mal hoch, weil ich da ein ähnliches Problem habe. Ein Reseller kann keine Webseite anlegen, er erhält die Meldung "Domain muss eindeutig sein".

Über Webseiten / Webseiten gibt es ausserdem nur den Punkt "Neue Domain hinzufügen" als Admin lautet der Link "Neue Webseite hinzufügen"

ISPConfig3: 3.0.5.2

Ist das ein Fehler bei mir (z.b. Verständnisproblem) oder irgendwie ein Bug?


----------



## Till (7. Mai 2013)

Die Fehlermeldung besagt dass es diesen Domainnamen im system bereits gibt. Im apache muss ein domainname eindeutig sein, wenn Du eine domain 2 mal anlegen könntest dann wüsste apache ja nicht welche webseite er anzeigen soll.

Es handelt sich also nicht um einen Bug sondern das System hat den User richtigerweise darauf hingewiesen dass er versucht eine domain ein 2. mal anzulegen. Such mal in den webseiten, alias, sub und vhostsubdomain listen, die domain die Du anzulegen versuchst gibt es dort bereits.


----------



## Feanwulf (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

unter dem Kunden/Reseller war die Webseite aber nicht zu finden - ich bin dann erneut als Admin eingeloggt und ja du hast recht - die Webseite war bereits eingetragen ohne zuordnung zu einem Kunden


----------

